
What advice would you give? - jthoyer
http://jthoyer.wordpress.com
======
jthoyer
The description to the above:

One of the hardest things for any 15-year-old is to face is the prospect of
deciding what they want to spend the rest of their lives doing – that will
bring them joy and satisfy their lifestyle needs.

One problem I can see that I’ll try and solve – is awareness.

So I’m going to gather information from both sides and see what value I can
bring to 15-year-olds and non-15-year-olds alike.

I think everyone has something to say – and everyone is curious about what
others have to offer. So please click the link, and add your email if you'd
like to be kept in the loop.

Feel free to discuss @jthoyer

